# Comprehensive Casting Guide



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2018)

Just watched Tommy's "Comprehensive Casting Guide to Power Casting" DVD for the third time.
Outstanding !!!!!! Very Informative !!!!!!! Well Produced !!!!!!!! also Excellent section on reel tuning.
Should have no problem increasing my distance by applying the the Fundamentals shown in this video.
Money Well spent!!
Thanks Tommy
Rick


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Rick. My goal was to produce a DVD that was easy to follow and solid on casting fundamentals. It contains everything I learned in 20 + years of competitive casting in a format designed to help fishermen cast farther. Glad you liked it!!!

Tommy


----------

